# Buying an Alaskan Mill



## Tom Crosthwaite (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi, we would like to buy an Alaskan Mill to take onto job sites. Often we have amazing timber like silky oak and hoop pine that just goes through the chipper. Can anyone recommend a reputable place to buy on in Australia. And offer some tips on using one on the jobsite. Any links or videos would be appreciated too! Many thanks from us at http://trickytreesolutions.com/


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Feb 27, 2017)

My friend got his straight from Granberg, I would imagine they would ship it to you from Alaska.


----------



## djones (Feb 27, 2017)

Youtube has a ton of videos with many useful tips. I suggest the use of a winch to make things easier on your back and knees. Buy the one that best fits your work loads and your biggest milling saw. You can always cut smaller logs with a big set up but you can't cut big logs with a small setup. Not without a beam cutter.


----------



## djones (Feb 27, 2017)

Ooops, our own milling posts have plenty of info on them as well, check them out. Esp milling 101.


----------



## twoclones (Mar 1, 2017)

Granberg (in California) makes a good Alaskan rig. I've been told the best prices are from dealers at logging rodeos. I would caution you that no matter what you buy, it will eventually be too small. 

I tore my Granberg apart to make a mill for my 6' bar with dual power-heads.


----------



## abbott295 (Mar 4, 2017)

It looks like djones in post #4, above, is referring you to Arboristsite's "Milling & Saw Mills" forum which is found two forums below this one on the main index page. (If you see things the same as me.) "CS Milling 101, Hints tips and tricks" sticky at the top of the page. Good place to start. There are other Aussies and New Zealanders on there who can talk to Australia-specific questions better than many of us in the US can.


----------

